# Pannier Rack for 700 wheel.



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2016)

Hi all. Mr ilb's as you may know is on his cycling adventure from the UK to India. On his trip through the Kazakh desert, the rack on his bike broke. (From the weight of all the water). It's a bodge fix but he needs a new one. Has anyone got a spare rack they don't use for a 700 wheel that you could post to Andy. I will reimburse you the cost of the rack and the postage.
Cheers.
Ian.


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Jul 2016)

Let me have a look in the seecrit bunker.


----------



## Gez73 (9 Jul 2016)

I have a unused aluminium one in the shed. Replaced it from a Kona Sutra last year. Use a Topeak one with rail for sliding bag on. Happy to donate. Gez


----------



## Tim Hall (9 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Let me have a look in the seecrit bunker.


And when I got there, the cupboard was bare. Or at least bare of suitable racks.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> And when I got there, the cupboard was bare. Or at least bare of suitable racks.


Cheers Tim


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jul 2016)

Gez73 said:


> View attachment 134389
> I have a unused aluminium one in the shed. Replaced it from a Kona Sutra last year. Use a Topeak one with rail for sliding bag on. Happy to donate. Gez


Cheers Gez. Much appreciated. I'll get back to you in a bit if it's suitable.


----------



## Gez73 (9 Jul 2016)

Okay. Bor Yueh I think but nothing similar on their website currently. Gez


----------



## berggy9 (29 Oct 2017)

Hi, I know this was over a year ago you posted this but I was wondering if you still had this Bor Yueh rack around. I'd be willing to pay $25 if that sounds alright?


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2017)

berggy9 said:


> Hi, I know this was over a year ago you posted this but I was wondering if you still had this Bor Yueh rack around. I'd be willing to pay $25 if that sounds alright?




It was shipped to Kazakhstan where it was used and abused.


----------



## berggy9 (29 Oct 2017)

Oh well, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Gez73 (29 Oct 2017)

Uzbekistan surely!


----------



## ianrauk (30 Oct 2017)

Gez73 said:


> Uzbekistan surely!


Of course


----------

